# Facelift mk3, will mk2 owners make the move now ?



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok it's been asked so many times it's getting boring, but ..... revised mk3 could I be tempted as a mk2 TTs owner ... well maybe. [smiley=gossip.gif]

https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/audi/tt-roadster


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No, not even as a MK1 owner.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, No, not even as a MK1 owner.
> Hoggy.


Ok Hoggy, I'm in 'Paxman' mode, I want to know why you doggedly stick to the Mk1, I need details, but some romantic rose coloured stuff is okay too. Lets hear it [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone know the deals on the facelift yet?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

90TJM said:


> Does anyone know the deals on the facelift yet?


are you a Mk2, Mk3 or lurker ?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Mk3 owner of almost 3yrs.First offer of £4K off on a 45 Sport.Looks like the Finance Contribution is £2700 which was £5K when I bought mine.Owned Mk2 before.Thinking of a Fiesta ST at the moment!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Well my TTS is only 8 months old, so no :lol:


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> Well my TTS is only 8 months old, so no :lol:


But you're not a Mk 2 owner!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, No, not even as a MK1 owner.
> ...


Hi, It's *Red* had her from new almost 18 years, very low mileage so never had any problems, oil replaced 3k miles max. Immaculate condition still love the shape, the drive & will never ever find another like it.
At 76 years young someone will have the chance of a still perfect MK1 225 in 20 years time :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

'Hoggy' you are a star and you have 10 years on me, but I sense you enjoy your ride as much as ever. I feel you achieved your dream car so you are satisfied, which may be the key to this conundrum, ie. just be satisfied with what you have instead of continually chasing after something else, but the other question is should we be satisfied or seek more [smiley=gossip.gif] 
I feel as a Mk2 TTs owner I am very lucky, low mileage, nearly 6 years of ownership and no real issues, although using this forum does make me look for problems, but all that aside my TTs brings a smile to my face and a devil to my right foot each time I drive it. I do say i'm surprised I still have my licence and my sanity, driving a quick car definitely changes your mood :evil:
I will continue to monitor the Mk3 market as I feel my Mk2 can't last for ever, but will it outlast me


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi TTsdsgomg, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Don't forget I also have a VXR Nurburg & an XR3 all from new so have always loved my cars.
My area has really good roads for a good blast on every trip, whichever car I'm driving.
License wise, either very lucky or just sensible in the right places.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi TTsdsgomg, [smiley=dude.gif]
> Don't forget I also have a VXR Nurburg & an XR3 all from new so have always loved my cars.
> 
> 'Hoggy' you definately have all the bases covered and you have all you need, guessing that VXR is very quick in a straight line, I'm sure I've seen a few of those on the Mount Panorama track in Oz, when it was the 'Tooleys 1000'. The XR3 is just a classic and your Mk1 TT a modern classic. Keep enjoying the thriil of the Welsh tarmac.
> ...


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Could you not just replace your bumpers and grille (if compatible) -job done!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

For a MK3 TTS owner coming to the end of the lease theres no where to go for a new replacement. Looks like i will walk away from Audi. TTS more expensive, in the new £500 a year tax bracket, fake vents and nothing really to tempt me in another. Odd strategy from Audi - and i can't even order one if i did want one!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MK2 was a good jump up from the MK1, it drives properly to start with, but the style was just too safe and nothing really aggressive or sporty with the design. Where as with the MK3 not only are the dynamics lightyears above the MK2, but the tech (another issue with the MK2) is based on this century, and the looks are far more sporty.

If the MK3 didn't tempt you before, not much has changed with the facelift, but i like it.. its a small step change.


----------



## kamrantts (Jan 15, 2019)

The facelift is basically some silver plastic at the front and some holes in the back?

My fav facelifts are ones like these, no buyers remorse from me


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> For a MK3 TTS owner coming to the end of the lease theres no where to go for a new replacement. Looks like i will walk away from Audi. TTS more expensive, in the new £500 a year tax bracket, fake vents and nothing really to tempt me in another. Odd strategy from Audi - and i can't even order one if i did want one!


Unless you clock up v high mileage why not keep the car for longer? It's not compulsory to get a new car when the lease/PCP
runs out. If you like the car why not enjoy it for longer.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Ok it's been asked so many times it's getting boring, but ..... revised mk3 could I be tempted as a mk2 TTs owner ... well maybe. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/audi/tt-roadster


I was at Audi today booking my TTS in for service and inspecting the facelift,(not impressed at all) I may be behind the curve info wise here but was told no more MK4 petrol/diesel powered TT models will be produced after this only electric. Looks like mine is staying around for a while also what price electric?.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

daddow said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> > Ok it's been asked so many times it's getting boring, but ..... revised mk3 could I be tempted as a mk2 TTs owner ... well maybe. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


This was suggested recently that the Mk3 v2 would be the last, maybe a few special editions to clear out the parts bin, before we move from the 'fuel of satan' to the saviour of of the planet EV ... Is that the humming of a TTs 240volt I can hear :wink:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > For a MK3 TTS owner coming to the end of the lease theres no where to go for a new replacement. Looks like i will walk away from Audi. TTS more expensive, in the new £500 a year tax bracket, fake vents and nothing really to tempt me in another. Odd strategy from Audi - and i can't even order one if i did want one!
> ...


Agreed but don't like having to MOT cars or drive with no warranty - and i don't want to pay to extend. Plus like driving cars with the latest tech etc.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Just had an update from Carwow and discount has gone, just the £2700 Deposit Contribution.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> For a MK3 TTS owner coming to the end of the lease theres no where to go for a new replacement. Looks like i will walk away from Audi. TTS more expensive, in the new £500 a year tax bracket, fake vents and nothing really to tempt me in another. Odd strategy from Audi - and i can't even order one if i did want one!


A bit off topic, but what are you looking at?
If you were looking for a proper (new) sports coupe with a list price of under £40k (to avoid the higher tax) you are probably fishing in a fairly small pond. The ones I could come up with are the Toyota GT86, Nissan 370Z, the M240i ... and the new Merc AMG CLA 35 (out later this year).

In response to the OP's question, I would have thought a definite 'No'. If mk2 owners haven't already made the move to a mk3, there is very little extra in the 'new' model to tempt them. It is only a superficial face-lift after all.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

M140 £399 down £399 a month at my local dealer,fast car for the money.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Blade Runner said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > For a MK3 TTS owner coming to the end of the lease theres no where to go for a new replacement. Looks like i will walk away from Audi. TTS more expensive, in the new £500 a year tax bracket, fake vents and nothing really to tempt me in another. Odd strategy from Audi - and i can't even order one if i did want one!
> ...


Honestly there's nothing much out there i want or under the £500 tax bracket. Quite fancy the C43 AMG in magno grey but prices were silly. Only other option to keep the same drive train and gearbox below the £500 tax is a Golf R but i'm on the fence due to every time i see one the driver always wearing a baseball cap and shell suit!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > F1SpaceMonkey said:
> ...


Ha ha. I came from a Golf R 7.5. I confess to wearing a baseball cap (the right way round, mind) but definately don't own a shell suit! If you extend the search to include hatchbacks you obviously have a lot more choice. Good hunting.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Agreed Monkey,

Not much else out there for similar money that won't feel like a downgrade

RS is just too much of a jump price wise for not much more.

Hanging on to mine it still makes me smile 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What amazes me is that the 30year old formula used by Audi is a surprise.. when has a facelift ever been anything but changed bumpers and a minor spec bump - normally to put tech on the car that should have been standard from day 1.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> What amazes me is that the 30year old formula used by Audi is a surprise.. when has a facelift ever been anything but changed bumpers and a minor spec bump - normally to put tech on the car that should have been standard from day 1.


Yep agree, a face lift is just a face lift - to freshen the model up. If it was marketed as a MK4 new model and just looked like the face lifted version then I would be really disappointed.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Ruudfood said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > Well my TTS is only 8 months old, so no :lol:
> ...


Well I was. Had a TTS and TT RS, mk3 = big step on from both cars. Facelift = expensive! £46k for the cooking model in black edition guise with a few toys. Really? The TTS will be what, £50k to £55k plus? 7 speed box aside, to the untrained eye not much else has changed. 718 Cayman S for me when the time comes to change the TTS. The Porsche will probably be cheaper than the Audi, the way things are going :lol:


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

90JTM
Select car leasing, A class A35 AMG 4matic £2887 down , £320 a month for 36 months on 10k a year


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Had a look at an AMG A35 with the aero pack, but I don't know what's going on with that rear spoiler, it spoils a decent car. Just signed on the dotted line for a 45 S-Line BE quattro with S-tronic. After some haggling got a 16% discount


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

A class interiors are pretty smart too. 8)

Agree, the spoiler is not necessary but I guess its for the boy racers


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Saw the 20yr edition Coupe at Audi Finchley Road tonight in the flesh. Very nice, I love the brown leather seats and stitching. Would really like to see the Roadster in this.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

They have one at Derby. I do like the baseball leather though wouldn't choose it myself. It's a nice grey but an odd colour to pair with the leather colour, looks a bit weird. Steering wheel looks horrid and for me the overdose of brown all over the trim was a bit much.

Each to their own and all that but not for me.

The new blue(can't remember the colour) roadster they had out front looked nice. The rear (fake)vents are nicer in the flesh, though the new silver colour of the front/rear trims made them look a bit cheap even though styling wise they look ok.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Pontypwl said:


> Had a look at an AMG A35 with the aero pack, but I don't know what's going on with that rear spoiler, it spoils a decent car. Just signed on the dotted line for a 45 S-Line BE quattro with S-tronic. After some haggling got a 16% discount


I thought the same about the A class - a dealer would have to remove the spoiler before i collected it. It could be an option, you can spec a decent one under the £40k tax mark.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Pontypwl said:
> 
> 
> > Had a look at an AMG A35 with the aero pack, but I don't know what's going on with that rear spoiler, it spoils a decent car. Just signed on the dotted line for a 45 S-Line BE quattro with S-tronic. After some haggling got a 16% discount
> ...


Same here, was also very tempted by the new A-Class. They seem to be super popular and easily the nicest of the current 'premium' hatches

But I've ended up going for the new BMW Z4 as decided to spend a bit more!


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Here is a YT review of the coupe and roadster


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

placeborick said:


> A class interiors are pretty smart too. 8)
> 
> Agree, the spoiler is not necessary but I guess its for the boy racers


A work colleague has 'The Beast' and the interior (IMO) is second rate. I can't get past the stupid screen it has and the quality of certain fixtures leaves a lot to be desired. Personally, I'd go RS3 than have one of those things, but they do appeal to some people I guess...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm awaiting the AMG A45, might even part with my 225   
Maybe too big for my garage though & like my TT, I would leave that outside in the weather.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

have to say I quite like the look of the mk3 version 2 this is an s-line version.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Those wheels appear on quite a lot of the nearly new models for sale by the dealers but they are not available to spec on Audi's web site.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTsdsgomg said:


> have to say I quite like the look of the mk3 version 2 this is an s-line version.
> 
> View attachment 1


Cant really see anything when its in black, looks good in other colours though.
Roadster doesn't help its looks either.


----------

